# pastel x red pastel probable super salmon poss het kahl



## reptileman98 (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi guys, i have two boa around 2 years of age and would like to breed them in the future when they are older and larger. The female (3 and a half ft) is a pastel and the male (5ft) was sold as a red pastel probable supersalmon poss het kahl. If they were to breed, what would (or could) the outcome be ? thankyou


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Short answer: 
If the male is a super salmon, then all babies would be salmons and many would also be pastels. If the male is not a super salmon, then approximately half of the babies would be salmons and the rest would be normals, not salmons. Many babies, both salmon and normal, would be pastel.

Long answer: 
If the male is a super salmon, then it has a gene pair made up of two copies of the salmon (AKA hypo) mutant gene. All the babies would get a salmon mutant gene and be salmons. If the male is not a super salmon, then approximately half of the babies would be salmons and the rest would be normals, not salmons. 

Pastel and red pastel are qualities that must be selected for. As both of your snakes are pastel, there is a good chance that many of the babies would be some sort of pastel. But how many and how good the pastel cannot be answered. How red cannot be answered at this time, too.

None of the babies would be albinos. I would not even call them possible het Kahl albinos.


----------



## reptileman98 (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks man


----------

